# Miksa`s first coyote encounter



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

On our way back from the evening creek run i was about to call in the boys and put them on leash when they suddenly turned around went back towards the bushes. Scenting conditions were very good this evening and they found lots of wild birds so i thought this is just the last flock to be pointed. Then suddenly i saw a coyote jumping up, i called them immediately, next second Bende was right in front of me and Miksa started chasing the pretty big animal. Huge yelling recall left my mouth (made my ears hurt!), and Bende gave out a big growling bark too. Between the two of us we managed to get Miksa back to us. He was tail between legs, he knew he made a wrong decision. Tried kissing Bende, but he just gave him a `dude you realize this was uncool` look and i decided not to comfort him either, as i needed to have him learn that coyote`s are not chase mates. He could easily outrun one, but unfortunately in our area they have been several incidents where one lured the dog into the bushes where the rest of the pack was waiting and tore the dog into pieces. 
We went thru the same with Bende at the same age, so i am very hopeful he will learn the coyote is a big no for us rule, but obviously my heart was pounding as i thought i am losing my precious pup.
This one is Miksa looking at a bird before the incident.


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

Phew, glad that ended well. We've got coyotes around us too. Last summer a neighbors dog was snatched out of the yard in plain view of the owners by 3 coyotes. The owner chased and attacked the coyotes and they let the dog go but it needed stitches. 
Beautiful picture of Miksa! What a handsome fellow. By chance were you and the boys in Orlando for Nationals?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They have always been around.
Just as more woods turn into developed areas. They get pushed closer to neighborhoods, and in them. 

June, and Ranger were notorious for finding coyotes. Ranger would point them on first scent. The giveaway, was his hair would be standing up.
June thought any coyote needed to be chased, and it wasn't to play. Ranger would key off her, and chase if she started it. I doubt either knew the type of fight they would be starting. I was always able to call them off.

Glad Miska came to his senses, and came back to you. Have you been seeing any big rutted up places, from wild hogs? I've been seeing more of them lately.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

We went to the nationals in Orlando. it was probably the first year when i really enjoyed it. it was still chaotic, but much better organized than ever before. The boys enjoyed 24*7 with mom, and Miksa started to show some of the teenager signs i have not seen before and we`ll have to work thru, like when outdoors on parking lots, he would bark at other dogs very loudly. Luckily having gone thru these teenager fear symptoms with Bende gives me a lot of data points and helps remain cool. Interestingly indoors and in the show ring he is fine, hopefully that won`t change

Yes, coyotes loose their territory, the area where we live was all forest 6 years ago and now it is a growing neighborhood. They are very smart, well, they are dogs after all. So just have to be vigilant and keep the red heads in check.
I have not seen or maybe just not noticed the wild hog signs, probably will have to be more careful, that encounter could be more of a treat for me than for the boys.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was only asking about the hogs, because they will normally run from the dogs. But if they feel, they can't get away. They can rip up a dog rather quickly.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this. This is my biggest fair and one of the main reasons why I use remote ecollars on both my V's. I bring by my V's to work where I manage a 160-acre property, which is heavily bordered by woods on two sides. And we have a family of coyotes in one location. Luckily they stay in the woods 90% of the time, but there are times we have sitings. My female V stays close by me all the time, but my male likes to wonder and gets me nervous because he will try to chase.

So glad your story ended well. Here's my V's nestled together......quiet time for me lol.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

Any Vizsla/Coyote encounter gives me cringes. I live in an area full of coyotes, both urban and wild. They have way of getting a dog, any dog, even a very large and capable one into thick bush and making it disappear in no time. The most favourite way is to make a female make all those doggy friendly cries, just outside of a bushy area and draw any dog right in, where all the other coyotes are waiting. It is an unfair, brutal and very fast encounter. I only hope that all dog owners are very vigilant in any coyote popular areas.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I just read a very sad piece if news on one of the Hungarian websites. On December 28th during one of the hunts a coyote jumped up from tall grass and grabbed the throat of a 7 year old female vizsla. The coyote`s bite was so strong that the vizsla pretty much immediately died. There were several dogs and people around so before they could shoot the coyote vanished in the forest. Everyone who saw the incident was shocked, and obviously the vizsla (Szikra) is deeply mourned by his family and the local hunting society. 
Coyotes are far less common in Hungary than in North America, but it certainly gives me a very different perspective.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Taken two years ago today, Rangers coyote point.
You can see the hair standing up along his back.


----------

